# Am I eligible for Family Assistance



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here for 20 days, we registered for Centerlinnk, piece of cake, next was claiming family assistance, called them adn they say do it online, but when i try to do it online, i go to family assistance, the options i get are Maternity Immunization, Family tax benefit, Baby Bonus and Day care support.

I was under the impression you do get family assistance (whatever minimal amount) if you have a baby.

Any pointers? Am i missing anything?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

It depends on the income of your family. Family tax benefit is family assistance, as is the immunisation allowance and baby bonus!!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok and what if we are not earning right now


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Then you would be entitled to it, but you have to keep them up to date if you find work because if do and don't tell them you would have to pay it back and wouldn't be entitled if you didn't even if you had a load of kids! 

How old is your daughter? Not 1 yet?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

8+ months.. thanks but we have t click on family tax benefit to get it done?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, you apply for all of them in one go. Make sure you have to hand evidence of income over the last year going back to July 2010, savings, dates you came to Australia etc because it will ask for this. 
You'll get the baby bonus as the baby is only 8 months


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm this all is a lil confusing for me..


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

What exactly is confusing you?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the accounts and tax calculations was never my cup of tea, i always try and pass the buck


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL you sound like my husband. I'm the one who keeps track of everything he, well just plods along blindly.

But, you'll have to get used to saving receipts & keeping track of finances in Aus as everyone has to file taxes every year. We don't do that here in the UK, so luckily hubbie has me to do it in Aus.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i will be out of all of this. i can design a presentation for him if he wants to show it to the taxmen, but can not calculate.. had i been good at it i would not have been here, i would be probably working in earnst & young as a CA or whatever 

no but i have been manage finances at home, i do teh saving and expenses he better do teh calculations ..


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi anj,
Since you have a baby, you are entitled for family beefit a, family benefit b and rent assist. If you send you child to approved child care, the u are entitled for child care rebate and child care benefit. How much you will get depends on income, since u have no income you should get max rate for FB -a and FB-b. For rent assist it also depends on the rent you are paying.

The maths is complicated so my friend went there directly n got it sorted.

Hope this info helps.

Btw i am father of 2 ;-)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks amer.. but it is better to go there adn do it cos i dont see a way to do it from their website, they make u fill a zillion forms and when u get to the end it says sorry you are not eligible  adn then my husabnd screams at me saying why couldnt you do it, i wasted so much time on this


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> thanks amer.. but it is better to go there adn do it cos i dont see a way to do it from their website, they make u fill a zillion forms and when u get to the end it says sorry you are not eligible  adn then my husabnd screams at me saying why couldnt you do it, i wasted so much time on this


Yes that would be best, i did do some maths n estimate it to be around 600aud per fortnight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

You can totally do it from the web site. I did it from there! You have the same forms & questions if you go down there anyway!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok so we try again tomorrow .. thanks again i will be back if i am stuck


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

I am having a kid who is 4 years old..So I would also like to know how much family assistance and rent assistance I can get during initial job hunting time...appreciate your responses..I am planning to move to sydney next month


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Online estimators Rent assistance is rubbish, would never cover your rent. You'd get a fair amount in family benefits though and would have to cover the rest of your rent out of that.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

hi , 

following on and basis what we read , assume all these benefits are for PR holders & oz citizens and not for other visa classes like 457 temp work permit holders. 

457 visa holders are the ones losing out - resident for tax purposes only but no other benefis and companies not even enabling LAFHA .


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup temporary residents get no state help. That is because you are temporary and will go home, it's a known fact and if you dont like the situation you shouldn't apply TR and wait until you qualify for PR.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

whats newstart allowance?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Something you wouldn't be eligible for. It's for job seekers/people who have lost their job and looking for a new one. 

New migrants can not claim it for 2 years.


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Shel,

Can you guide as to what exactly are the parameters for availing family assistance etc, and what is the time when you apply for?

Regards,
Priya


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL I am a social worker but I'm really not a benefits expert. But here goes.....

Once you have PR and are living in Australia permenantly you can go online and apply for Family Benefits if you have children. How much you get depends on your household. How many people, how much income and an Assets Test

You can claim, Baby Bonus, Paid Parental Leave, Family Tax Benefit A & B, Imunisation Allowance, Child Care Benefit, Child Care Rebate and the education tax refund

Go on here and put in some figures of your current or estimated income & rent etc and it will tell you how much you will get. 
online_estimators

Most benefits can not be claimed by new migrants until they have served a waiting period of 104 weeks from the day they started living in Australia. (not the day you got PR or validated) 

This fact sheet tells you what you can and can not claim and who is exempt (such as those on spouse visas and people who became ill once living in Australia) http://www.welfarerights.org.au/Factsheets/fsnarss.doc

There are more fact sheets here factsheets

If you run into any trouble claiming. Get refused, language barriers etc then contact a welfare rights organisation near where you are who can help you claim. 

And non of this applies if you are on a TR visa. Benefits are for PR & Citizens only unless you are on a spouse (309 or 820 visa) or a refugee.


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Shel,

No doubt this seems more as an expert advice to someone who is unaware.

Quite detailed, will definately go through the links provided. Appreciate the prompt response.

Thanks
Priya


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> 8+ months.. thanks but we have t click on family tax benefit to get it done?


Hi Anj,

As you have already gone through this process. I am moving on 25th November to Sydney, Can you please let me know what financial support i will get from Australian Government (Center Link) as i have an infant of age around 18 months and a wife. As i am moving and i will look for a job there.

do i get rental assistance, baby allowance or partner allowance, any idea of figures


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi iffi

someone known to me is getting 500 fortnightly as rent and family assistance. we are yet to claim for it but i wanted to claim it at the end of the year rather than claiming now so that we get the amount all at one go.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

good on you


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

...


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi iffi
> 
> someone known to me is getting 500 fortnightly as rent and family assistance. we are yet to claim for it but i wanted to claim it at the end of the year rather than claiming now so that we get the amount all at one go.


Hi Anj,

But even if you or your partner get a job, this family assistance holds, mean like you thinking of getting it at year end and during this your partner or yourself get a job, do still you fall in this criteria.

Second as i am landing on 26th November in SYD, when i will apply for this and how long it will take to get paid fort nightly.

In the start i am staying at my friends home for around a week or two, during this does i fall in this criteria


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

see at the year end you fill in the forms with your salary during the financial year, the reason why i was keen at year end was the very reason, wha tif my husband changes his job, the amount depends a lot of how much you earn during the year, if you get the amount in excess they either deduct it the next year or you have to pay back

when you land, register with centrelink, you have to apply for family assistance online adn then you are eligible immediately. you can claim it the same time and you start getting the amount every fortnight

if you do not have a job yes you are eligible but mainly when you come with children, rent benefit is not much, if i calculate, the total amount i get as rent assistance and family assistance is about 300$ fortnightly.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

What if i come with family and they go back after validating the visa adn i stay there, m not eligible in that case?


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am in sydney and getting the centrelink payment on a fortnightly basis.

Please note as soon you reach sydney go and register with centrelink and for family assistance, this can be done online I would suggest you to apply and take the Tax Filing Number (TFN) while filing a claim in my case since I applied for TFN late my family tax benefit started late.

Once you apply for TFN it gets updated in 28 days so it is after or within the 28 days that you start receiving your allowance. For the rent part you need to provide the copy of lease deed.

You would be paid effective the date of immigration into the country for the child but rent allowance is prorata ( date of lease deed) not sure if you can claim basis the hotel bills etc. we didnt claim that.

My advice would be to apply TFN in case you want the payments starting early cause nothing will be paid unless the TFN is recorded. Also, once the registrations are through request centrelink for higher Access on site and then you can modify and update change in your salary, employment status etc.

Hope this helps, let me know if anything specific to Sydney you have,

Regards,
Priya


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in sydney and getting the centrelink payment on a fortnightly basis.
> 
> ...


What if i come with family and they go back after validating the visa adn i stay there, m not eligible in that case?


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> What if i come with family and they go back after validating the visa adn i stay there, m not eligible in that case?


Centrelink has to know everything about your household situation. It would be your obligation to tell them if your family moves away for a while, and they will decide how this affects your payment. It's important to get it right from the start, because if they find out about something and they say that you owe them money, they will make you pay it back. I'm _guessing_ (note: I don't know for sure, so don't trust my opinion) but it seems logical that:
- rent assistance would not be affected since your family not being there doesn't change the price of the rent (your wife's income also affects payments, the more she earns the less you get - same goes for your income)
- family assistance may be affected since you have only yourself to feed/care for (I understand you might still send your family money but this is how I'm guessing Centrelink works - since I know you cannot receive payments while going overseas so I don't think you'd get family assistance if the family members concerned are overseas)

Again, this is just a guess, so you'll have to call and find out


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in sydney and getting the centrelink payment on a fortnightly basis.
> 
> ...


HI Priya,

Thanks for detail input, really it helps, can you please clarify that can i apply for TFN now, i will be in Sydney on 26th NOvember, but i also have a friend address in Sydeny, does this help. TFN can be apply online or it is paper based. For rent i understand i can apply after providing lease deed.

Second my son will be 18 months in november end, any idea how much child allowance i can get, do i get any partner allowance.

Can you give me an estimated figure of allwance, as i have an infant of 18 months and a wife.

regarding rent assistance what will be the criteria ,does it vary from rent to rent


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

No you do not get partner allowance. As you should be aware there is a 2 year waiting period on most Government benefits. If you choose to stay at home with your child then it is your partners job to provide for you not the state! 

You might get family tax benefits A + B, and some child care rebate which you can only get if both you and your wife are working or studying. 

You might get rent allowance which is a tiny proportion of the rent you pay. ie I get $22 towards a $400 rent.

You might get the vaccination payments if your child is fully vaccinated. 

You might also get a health care card if your wages are particularly low. BUT this all depends on your income from July 2010 until June 2011 AND your projected income for 2011-2012. 

If you go to the rate estimator it will show you how much you might get in family tax benefits.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> What if i come with family and they go back after validating the visa adn i stay there, m not eligible in that case?


 No you will not be eligible. The person claiming, YOU, has to be resident in Australia as do the people you are claiming for ie your wife and children.

To try and claim then leave Australia is fraud, which is an imprisonable offence.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

iffi said:


> HI Priya,
> 
> Thanks for detail input, really it helps, can you please clarify that can i apply for TFN now, i will be in Sydney on 26th NOvember, but i also have a friend address in Sydeny, does this help. TFN can be apply online or it is paper based. For rent i understand i can apply after providing lease deed.
> 
> ...


Hey IFFI,

Dont you really think you ought to do a bit more of research...the answers to all these queries that you are asking is there on the Centre Link site.By the way if you are NOT a PR then you dont get any assistance from CL. If you ARE a PR then you get some benefits which progressively DECREASE with the RISE in your income. 

And now the first query why would you even want to consider assistance man? Would you want any assistance in PAK?Come on dude the PAKIS are a proud race. Say no to assistance as much as possible and concentrate on working hard. 

Manual labourers get paid around 35 dollars an hour so if ppl say there are no jobs in OZ they are lying. Ppl are just lazy and want free money rather than working for it. Dont fall into the trap of thinking how much i will get for free. Think big and one day maybe you will have some thing to spare to give for the barbecues in the park for the homeless.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> What if i come with family and they go back after validating the visa adn i stay there, m not eligible in that case?


Hey Shafaqat,

Why would you want to even think of committing fraud?You can be jailed, deported even for falsification of facts. I thought the pakis were a proud race and didnt want any kind of benefits or assistance. I had many paki pals in dubai who would starve rather than ask for money. Dony even think of it would be my sincere suggestion.

Warm regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in sydney and getting the centrelink payment on a fortnightly basis.
> 
> ...


Hi Priya,

Are you on a PR or does one get centrelink benefits even on a TR?

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi DS,

I am on PR and you do not get payments on TR unless those are specifically provided for, as rightly pointed all this information is readily available on centrelink site. infact my experience with the centrelink officers also has been good and the help over phone also.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi DS,
> 
> I am on PR and you do not get payments on TR unless those are specifically provided for, as rightly pointed all this information is readily available on centrelink site. infact my experience with the centrelink officers also has been good and the help over phone also.
> 
> ...


Hi Priya,

Oh yea i know that ... was wondering if there have been any changes in the rules that am not aware of....usually ppl who get their PR usually drop out of this site and hence the confusion.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Well said.....we should concentrate on working hard!





DS3 said:


> Hey IFFI,
> 
> Dont you really think you ought to do a bit more of research...the answers to all these queries that you are asking is there on the Centre Link site.By the way if you are NOT a PR then you dont get any assistance from CL. If you ARE a PR then you get some benefits which progressively DECREASE with the RISE in your income.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Here for 20 days, we registered for Centerlinnk, piece of cake, next was claiming family assistance, called them adn they say do it online, but when i try to do it online, i go to family assistance, the options i get are Maternity Immunization, Family tax benefit, Baby Bonus and Day care support.
> 
> I was under the impression you do get family assistance (whatever minimal amount) if you have a baby.
> 
> Any pointers? Am i missing anything?


Most likely not. You are usually not eligible for ANY benefits until you have PR. If you and your family have children and only one of you is working, make sure that the single income is enough to support you all. The Australian Government it pretty clear on this. Come over, by all means but don't expect any handouts, you will have to work for the privilege. It might seem a bit harsh but the citizens are behind it as well. It's an approach that has seen Australia through the GFC unscathed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Mayhem said:


> Most likely not. You are usually not eligible for ANY benefits until you have PR. If you and your family have children and only one of you is working, make sure that the single income is enough to support you all. The Australian Government it pretty clear on this. Come over, by all means but don't expect any handouts, you will have to work for the privilege. It might seem a bit harsh but the citizens are behind it as well. It's an approach that has seen Australia through the GFC unscathed.



YAWN!

That my dear is crap! Get your facts right before spouting off. 

All citizens & PR are entitled to............ 

Family Tax Benefit A & B
Child Care Benefit
Immunization Allowance, Rent Assistance
Child Care Rebate
Education Tax Refund.

There are other groups who will get that and more whilst temporary visa holders and without a 2 year wait, such as spouse visa holders and humanitarian visa holders.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Let's set this straight. Here is the backup to what Shel said. All information regarding benefits and who is eligible is available on the Centrelink site.

Those with Permanent Residency:
_Most social security payments and concession cards, *except Family Tax Benefit and Child Care Benefit*, have a two year newly arrived resident's waiting period. There are some exemptions, e.g. refugee and humanitarian visa holders. _
Payments if you have a permanent residence visa
You can also use Job Services Australia for help to find work.

Here is information about the 2 year waiting period:
Newly Arrived Residents Waiting Period
You'll see there are exemptions sometimes (eg: if you are the family member of an Australian citizen).

People on humanitarian/refugee/temporary protection visas get some benefits:
Payments if you have a humanitarian or refugee visa
Payments if you have a Temporary Protection Visa or a Return Pending Visa

In order to receive Rent Assistance, you have to be also receiving another benefit from Centrelink, but being eligible is based on a number of things so you should consult the site:
Rent Assistance - eligibility

The Child Care Rebate only applies if you are using approved child care during the year:
Child Care Rebate - eligibility

Then there's also the Immunization Allowance and the Education Tax Refund which can be found on the site.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

DS3 said:


> Hey IFFI,
> 
> Dont you really think you ought to do a bit more of research...the answers to all these queries that you are asking is there on the Centre Link site.By the way if you are NOT a PR then you dont get any assistance from CL. If you ARE a PR then you get some benefits which progressively DECREASE with the RISE in your income.
> 
> ...


HEY DS,

thanks for your valuable inputs, no one is thinking of any assistance , i am PR and it's my right to have know how of all those facilities which government is providing. Pakistan it's my birth place and i got all things settled. I am migrating to Australia and migrating means moving not a visit, as i have to reside with family so for sure i need to think from every perspective even the worst one.

This forum is to discuss if anything is confusing and to learn from persons who already faced these issues.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

iffi said:


> HEY DS,
> 
> thanks for your valuable inputs, no one is thinking of any assistance , i am PR and it's my right to have know how of all those facilities which government is providing. Pakistan it's my birth place and i got all things settled. I am migrating to Australia and migrating means moving not a visit, as i have to reside with family so for sure i need to think from every perspective even the worst one.
> 
> This forum is to discuss if anything is confusing and to learn from persons who already faced these issues.


Hey Iffi,


No offence intended about my earlier message ok? Btw didnt know you were PR. If you are PR then surely you have stayed in OZ for quite some time. How come you arent aware of the rules yet? And why are you worried about assistance dude? I am on TR and i got a job in a month's time. Agreed its not a great job and definitely not in my field but still its going to provide food on the table. 

Btw i was a big shot in India as well and even i have had second thoughts millions of times but at no point of time are we even considering centre link assistance. I used to earn 2k dollars a month in India {1 lac} and when i came here for the first 15 days i helped a courier driver lift heavy weights and also worked part time at the petrol pump/service station. No need to worry about anything at all man. There are plenty of jobs provided one is willing to work hard and if you are a PR then really you have nothing to worry at all.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

DS3 said:


> Hey Iffi,
> 
> 
> No offence intended about my earlier message ok? Btw didnt know you were PR. If you are PR then surely you have stayed in OZ for quite some time. How come you arent aware of the rules yet? And why are you worried about assistance dude? I am on TR and i got a job in a month's time. Agreed its not a great job and definitely not in my field but still its going to provide food on the table.
> ...


 
Dear DS3;

That is the true spirit to excel ......hats off to your resilience and endeavours! This is really motivating! 

In addition when one takes the step ahead then there should be no turning back.....this is the key to glory.....do or die!! And the adage goes like this,"God helps those who help themselves"

I pray for your PR and relevant job,brother!

keep it up you are destined to succeed!

I will PM you in the meantime!


Thanks

Hassan R Warraich


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear DS3;
> 
> That is the true spirit to excel ......hats off to your resilience and endeavours! This is really motivating!
> 
> ...


Hi Hassan,

Thanks for your warm wishes. Lets hope they come true. If you truly want to call me your brother please send some delicious biryani my way pronto. After all one can only eat so much schnitzels,pizzas,pastas and burgers. I miss good food really. Btw do you get pani puris, and other roadside delicious but not so healthy food in Pakistan?

Warm Regards,

DS

Btw have sent you a PM too. And brother or not ... Indians are still better at cricket than you guys though. We are still no 1 ha ha ha !!!:clap2: Of course if guys can get your act together you will be no 1 w/o doubt but that will never happen and India will never have good infrastructure atleast not for a million years. Now :focus:


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

DS3 said:


> Hey Shafaqat,
> 
> Why would you want to even think of committing fraud?You can be jailed, deported even for falsification of facts. I thought the pakis were a proud race and didnt want any kind of benefits or assistance. I had many paki pals in dubai who would starve rather than ask for money. Dony even think of it would be my sincere suggestion.
> 
> ...


o my god, luckily we have a mind reader here, definitely a big asset moving to Australia, grow up.
I just wanted to discuss my plan and not even thinking for any such fraud which initially came in your mind, definitely you are proving yourself living in the company of mentally ill people.

for moderators, there should be a rule for posters to avoid commenting on nationalities.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> o my god, luckily we have a mind reader here, definitely a big asset moving to Australia, grow up.
> I just wanted to discuss my plan and not even thinking for any such fraud which initially came in your mind, definitely you are proving yourself living in the company of mentally ill people.
> 
> for moderators, there should be a rule for posters to avoid commenting on nationalities.


I agree with Shafaqat abt avoiding commenting on nationalities.This forum is a great source of info. n it shudnt entertain nasty comments on one's nationality or way of thinking.

Its a PR holder's right to know what sort of benefits they are entitled to...the way the are obliged to pay tax.No PR holder will come to Aus with an intension of relying on centrelink's money without doing any work. infact they leave their secured jobs and family for better future, but if they can get back part of the tax they are paying in any way then where is the harm in collecting such info.

Rayh.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rayh said:


> I agree with Shafaqat abt avoiding commenting on nationalities.This forum is a great source of info. n it shudnt entertain nasty comments on one's nationality or way of thinking.
> 
> Its a PR holder's right to know what sort of benefits they are entitled to...the way the are obliged to pay tax.No PR holder will come to Aus with an intension of relying on centrelink's money without doing any work. infact they leave their secured jobs and family for better future, but if they can get back part of the tax they are paying in any way then where is the harm in collecting such info.
> 
> Rayh.


Actually i am totally blank with centerlink, medicare, back accounts etc, i have just managed to select airline, may be my post was bit confusing and sounds dodgy, i never thought of claiming benefit for me and my family if we are not eligible.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> Actually i am totally blank with centerlink, medicare, back accounts etc, i have just managed to select airline, may be my post was bit confusing and sounds dodgy, i never thought of claiming benefit for me and my family if we are not eligible.


Dear Shafaqat;

I second your views that there shouldn't be any discrimination on basis of race or nationality......I believe DS3 didn't mean that either,it must be some kind of missunderstanding !

Kindly diffuse the tention........this forum must not be "LOC"!!!

Thanks!

Wish you all the best for your settlement over there in Brisbane!I will send you PM to discuss some relevant matters regarding our move!

Cheers!!

Hassan


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

DS3 said:


> Hey Iffi,
> 
> 
> No offence intended about my earlier message ok? Btw didnt know you were PR. If you are PR then surely you have stayed in OZ for quite some time. How come you arent aware of the rules yet? And why are you worried about assistance dude? I am on TR and i got a job in a month's time. Agreed its not a great job and definitely not in my field but still its going to provide food on the table.
> ...


Thanks DS, will share my findings in Australia


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

My friend told me that we on PR cannot claim any kind of govt benefit for first 2 years. what is that? and i think it is written somewhere on official site as well. can anybody clarify it?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> o my god, luckily we have a mind reader here, definitely a big asset moving to Australia, grow up.
> I just wanted to discuss my plan and not even thinking for any such fraud which initially came in your mind, definitely you are proving yourself living in the company of mentally ill people.
> 
> for moderators, there should be a rule for posters to avoid commenting on nationalities.


Hey Shafaqat,

Now that you have established that am a sick person are you one hundred percent sure that i am the mind reader and not you. Anyway YOUR PLAN if executed would amount to fraud. 

Btw i didnt say anything bad about Pakistan now did i? Positive comments to be avoided too i guess. Sure can do that. No problem at all.

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

rayh said:


> I agree with Shafaqat abt avoiding commenting on nationalities.This forum is a great source of info. n it shudnt entertain nasty comments on one's nationality or way of thinking.
> 
> Its a PR holder's right to know what sort of benefits they are entitled to...the way the are obliged to pay tax.No PR holder will come to Aus with an intension of relying on centrelink's money without doing any work. infact they leave their secured jobs and family for better future, but if they can get back part of the tax they are paying in any way then where is the harm in collecting such info.
> 
> Rayh.


Hey Rayh,

First its not a PR holder's right but a privilege to get benefits, if needed from Centrelink. One is payign tax for the upkeep of a beautiful city. The idea is to get to the stage wherein one pays 45% and not hope for dodgy ideas to get cash out of Centrelink. And your perception your reality.Read the post again. I was just stating facts. Didn't mention anything bad about any nation. 

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

iffi said:


> Thanks DS, will share my findings in Australia


Hey Iffi,

Am sure you will find it a lot more exciting as lots of jobs for qualified ppl in OZ. 

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Shafaqat;
> 
> I second your views that there shouldn't be any discrimination on basis of race or nationality......I believe DS3 didn't mean that either,it must be some kind of missunderstanding !
> 
> ...


Dear Hassan,

Well thanks for the support. Yea i didnt mean anything bad or intended hurt. Btw the average common Pakistani and the Indian has no problems with each other. Its the politicians of both the countries who have been messing it up all along. Both the country men get along very well in Dubai and other places. Its a shame that there even has to be a LOC.

And yes one must think twice before writing as ppl in OZ really judge ppl by the way they write and arent impressed if ppl dont use the internet.Being from India i too didnt use the net earlier and only learnt it the hard way once i came here.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> My friend told me that we on PR cannot claim any kind of govt benefit for first 2 years. what is that? and i think it is written somewhere on official site as well. can anybody clarify it?


Read this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/83111-am-i-eligible-family-assistance-3.html#post564155


And everyone else stop bickering! All people need a helping hand at times. Especially when moving half way around the world. A little goes a long way until you have that job where you'll be paying others benefits with your taxes!


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

DS3 said:


> Hey Iffi,
> 
> Am sure you will find it a lot more exciting as lots of jobs for qualified ppl in OZ.
> 
> ...


Thanks DS, inshAllah i will


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

DS3 said:


> Hey Rayh,
> 
> First its not a PR holder's right but a privilege to get benefits, if needed from Centrelink. One is payign tax for the upkeep of a beautiful city. The idea is to get to the stage wherein one pays 45% and not hope for dodgy ideas to get cash out of Centrelink. And your perception your reality.Read the post again. I was just stating facts. Didn't mention anything bad about any nation.
> 
> DS


Hey, we live in Dubai...city which is much more beautifully maintained than Sydney/Canberra which we visited n saw.They dont collect even a single penny in the name of tax.So i consider the so called benefits as a way of getting some of the tax paid.And abt facts, u didnot mention about the thousands of crores of corruption in our country.So lets not talk abt India or Pakistan bcoz no nation is perfect.


----------



## lance5000 (Oct 31, 2011)

UK so aus do it in


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rayh said:


> Hey, we live in Dubai...city which is much more beautifully maintained than Sydney/Canberra which we visited n saw.They dont collect even a single penny in the name of tax.So i consider the so called benefits as a way of getting some of the tax paid.And abt facts, u didnot mention about the thousands of crores of corruption in our country.So lets not talk abt India or Pakistan bcoz no nation is perfect.


 
Yes Dear you are very right they didn't even collect a single penny under the head of Tax.....but Traffic Fines,Emirate IDs,Labor Cards....

Lets not criticise anyone.....we the subcontinent people get very personal in matter of no time.....please listen to people views and let them do whatever they want to do according to their own priorities.....if one could be the helping hand then it must be welcome,else please do not let somebody down because of your own views and experiences......because our cognitive processes are desgined by default for:

1-Selective attention;
2-Selective retention;
3-Selective perception.

We see the world with our unique prism and then try to extrapolate or project that on others,where it is in sheer conflict with others.......

Thanks and have fun!

Regards,

Hassan R Warraich


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

rayh said:


> Hey, we live in Dubai...city which is much more beautifully maintained than Sydney/Canberra which we visited n saw.They dont collect even a single penny in the name of tax.So i consider the so called benefits as a way of getting some of the tax paid.And abt facts, u didnot mention about the thousands of crores of corruption in our country.So lets not talk abt India or Pakistan bcoz no nation is perfect.


Hey 

I stayed in Dubai and didnt really like any moment there. In OZ there is so much to do and so many places to go. Dubai is a desert dust bowl. Apart from the malls where can one go. To Ras Al Khaimah and Fujeira? And do what? Maybe go to bowl in Ajman and get booze on the sly. The tax is collected to maintain the gardens and the open spaces. To provide for the not so fortunate ones.

Btw had Abu Dhabi not bailed out DXB it too would have started to levy taxes for sure. I didnt say any country is better than the other because each and every country has its own peculiar set of problems. I was just talking abt the pakistanis being a proud race, just like the Indians of course, which is a good thing. Just for the record i was in Schlumberger an oil and gas co and yes i have been around the world. 

I was just trying to say as much as possible one should not want to get into the bracket wherein one needs assistance from centre link, in fact one should say proudly that i contribute 45% of my salary towards taxes out of which centre link forms a chunk too.

But its ok once you start mixing with the locals you will find out that we asians do tend to generalise and assume a lot w/o being really patient to read through what the other person is writing. Anyway lets end this topic right here--- as its really off topic now...i never said any country was bad and that we should all work hard and hopefully not need the assistance from CL

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yes Dear you are very right they didn't even collect a single penny under the head of Tax.....but Traffic Fines,Emirate IDs,Labor Cards....
> 
> Lets not criticise anyone.....we the subcontinent people get very personal in matter of no time.....please listen to people views and let them do whatever they want to do according to their own priorities.....if one could be the helping hand then it must be welcome,else please do not let somebody down because of your own views and experiences......because our cognitive processes are desgined by default for:
> 
> ...


Dear Hassan,

Thank you so much for backing me here. You are right ppl from the sub continent do have a lot of passion. That is the reason we have so many babies. Ha ha ha. Anyway as you rightly said no person is right or wrong. Its just a difference of opinion. Thanks for putting that so eloquently in your own way. Am pretty sure the world of literature lost out when the commerce world gained. Ah what a pity!!!If only it was the other way around.


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't read the last page, because I think it was kind of a thread hijacking. 

I've been searching in centrelink site, but I'm not understanding a few things:
1) HOW Family Tax Benefit A & B are paid? What about rent assistance? After the end of financial year or can it be monthly/fortnightly? Can I claim it right after my family arrives? Can I receive Family Tax Benefit B while my husband do not have a job (and they change the cirscumtances in centrelink)?
2) What do the sentence 'you have care of your child for 35% of the time or more' mean? Is it asking if I stayed at home with him or if he is my dependent for this time? When the imunisation allowance is paid, when we required it or when the financial year ends?
3) Child Care Benefit and Child Care Rebate can be paid direcly to daycare, right? I can claim it right after I enrol my kids on it? If the care changes (hours per week), is it ok to update centrelink about it? 
4) I know education tax refund is in the end of financial year, right?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Artemisa;639096I didn't read the last page said:


> Yes exactly......thead was hijacked................but i hope now....we are :focus:
> Hope somebody will address your queries.....BTW congrats for the VISA GRANT...and hopefully the mundane task of daily....rather many a times daily..checking the online application status... have had come to a grinding halt!!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hope somebody will address your queries.....BTW congrats for the VISA GRANT...and hopefully the mundane task of daily....rather many a times daily..checking the online application status... have had come to a grinding halt!!
> 
> Regards,


Thank you, I'm really really happy with my brand-new-visa  
Now, the planning started!!

Yeah, the application was a time saver to me too 
I was getting crazy filling the form EVERY SINGLE DAY.


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi have tried to cover as much i know hope this helps:

I've been searching in centrelink site, but I'm not understanding a few things:
1) HOW Family Tax Benefit A & B are paid? What about rent assistance? After the end of financial year or can it be monthly/fortnightly? Can I claim it right after my family arrives? Can I receive Family Tax Benefit B while my husband do not have a job (and they change the cirscumtances in centrelink)?

_Family Tax benefit A&B are paid online into the nominated bank account opened by the migrants in Australia, do check as you can open this account even before reaching Australia. Rent assistance becomes due and payable as soon you furnish the copy of lease deed to the centrelink office this again goes as direct credit to your account. These centrelink amounts can be claimed at the end of year or firtnightly, you can anytime even change the option. So please read my initial post you need to first register with centrelink and inform at that time as to the mode of payment whether fortnightly or Annual. Yes you can claim as soon your family arrives usually the amount is higher in case you have children cause what they give is for child support. The benefits are paid to a family till the amount the family income during a year is below 86000AUD so whether you are working or not the fixed amount would be given._

3) Child Care Benefit and Child Care Rebate can be paid direcly to daycare, right? I can claim it right after I enrol my kids on it? If the care changes (hours per week), is it ok to update centrelink about it? 
_As informed to me these payments do not go to daycare from the beginning you first have to pay and then claim refund and have the details updated on centrlink, any changes can be updated online, plesae ensure that you have a Access levels which allow updating on centrlink site._

4) I know education tax refund is in the end of financial year, right?[/QUOTE]
_Yes education tax refund is in the end of financial year_


Regards,
Priya


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi have tried to cover as much i know hope this helps:
> ...
> 
> Regards,
> Priya


Thank you, it was really helpful!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

One thing regarding the Family Tax Benefit I think everyone should note and is reason why some people should choose to have it paid annually. 

It is paid based on your projected income for the full year, they work out what you are entitled to then split it into fortnightly payments (if that's what you request). 

If when you move to Australia you and your partner dont have work you will be given the full amount. If at a later stage one of you finds a job your family tax benefit will be readjusted (lowered) to reflect the income. If the other partner then finds a job also the benefit will be readjusted again maybe even stopped if your income is too high. 
This happens again and again each time you change jobs to a better or worse paid job, go off work to have a baby etc etc.

Because of this you might be paid too much benefit by the family assistance office which has to be repaid in full. 

My advice is until you have a job that you know you are staying in ask for yearly payments. You then wont get into debt with the family assistance office and find yourself with a big bill to pay! 



3) Child Care Benefit and Child Care Rebate can be paid direcly to daycare, right? I can claim it right after I enrol my kids on it? If the care changes (hours per week), is it ok to update centrelink about it? 

For the right answer to this look here.....

Child Care Rebate


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

_shel said:


> One thing regarding the Family Tax Benefit I think everyone should note and is reason why some people should choose to have it paid annually.
> 
> It is paid based on your projected income for the full year, they work out what you are entitled to then split it into fortnightly payments (if that's what you request).
> 
> ...


It makes sense now. Thank you.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> What if i come with family and they go back after validating the visa adn i stay there, m not eligible in that case?


CL and border control computers are linked and they see every single movement of yours and your family´s. If a person leaves the country then their payment stops automatically if they are not entitled to this payment while overseas. If you claim for your family and they are overseas then CL will find out about it and chances are that you will be charged with obtaining benefit by deception. 

One of the few benefits that allows to stay out of Australia for upto 6 months is pension but for that one needs to be a PR for 10 years.


----------

